# (madame) le Premier ministre / la Première ministre



## Hulalessar

Si on pose la question: "Où est le premier ministre?" et on répond: "Il est parti" il doit être grammaticalement correct si le premier mininistre est une femme; mais peut-on dire "Elle est partie"?


----------



## Ploupinet

Je dirais "elle est partie", car de toute façon j'aurais tendance à dire "Où est Madame le premier ministre ?"


----------



## LittleSweet

Moi aussi j'opte pour le "elle"... ici, en désignant la personne par "il" ou "elle", cela ne dépend pas de son grade (?) en politique, mais de son sexe. Dire "il" alors qu'il s'agit d'une femme est faux. Je te conseillerais donc plutôt de dire "elle". Et cela, même si elle est premier ministre et que ce sont des collègues de travail/etc qui la désignent ainsi.
A ce que j'ai entendu, on peut dire "Madame le premier ministre" comme "Madame la premier ministre" ou plus court "Le premier ministre". Ça doit être une question de principe.


----------



## Jeanbar

Hulalessar,

Les deux sont corrects, selon que vous pensez à la personne ou à la fonction. 
L'usage du français hésite aujourd'hui à ce sujet. On a crée récemment les termes auteure et professeure. On verra si ils s'imposent.


----------



## Maître Capello

LittleSweet said:


> A ce que j'ai entendu, on peut dire "Madame le premier ministre"  comme "Madame la premier ministre"  ou plus court "Le premier ministre" . Ça doit être une question de principe.



« _La premier ministre_ » est faux grammaticalement parlant (article féminin mais adjectif et donc substantif masculins). Il faudrait donc dire _la premi*ère* ministre_, encore que c'est au niveau du sens qu'il y aurait un hic : cela impliquerait que cette personne serait la première des *femmes* ministres et non de tous les ministres. Bref, il est tellement plus simple de dire _Madame le premier ministre_… 

Pour répondre à la question initiale, je pense que _*Elle* est partie_ est non seulement correct mais aussi la réponse la plus logique et la plus fréquente qui sera donnée. En effet, on n'a plus besoin de préciser la fonction de cette personne puisque cela a déjà été fait par celui qui a posé la question. Il est donc logique de faire plutôt référence au genre (masculin/féminin) de la personne.


----------



## LittleSweet

Je vois ce que vous voulez dire, merci  Cependant, en faisant une petite recherche, je vois que les deux se disent. Jeanbar a la meilleure réponse selon moi.
Mais on s'éloigne un peu du sujet principal, qui reste le fait qu'elle soit partie !


----------



## Hulalessar

Merci pour vos réponses qui sont intéressantes.

À l'école, il y a quarante ans, j'ai appris que le genre grammaticale n'est pas une question de sexe. Par exemple, il faut dire: "La sentinelle est partie; je ne sais pas où elle est allée" même quand c'est Jean qui est la sentinelle. C'est-à-dire que quand on emploie des prénoms il faut toujours penser au genre du mot et non pas au son sens. (Je remarque que pour les enfants anglais qui apprennnent le français c'est bizarre qu'un couteau est "he" est une fourchette est "she" et qui'il n'existe point un prénom pour des objets.)

Si on décide qu'il faut suivre la personne on doit dire:

"Le premier ministre est hereux; je ne sais pas pourquoi elle est heureuse"

Dans ce cas _heureux_ est au masulin et au femenin en désignant la même personne.

Mais si on décide de suivre la fonction on doit dire:

Le premier ministre est vêtu comme d'habitude; il porte une robe noire.

(!)

Est-ce que le règle est vraiement: il faut toujours suivre le genre, sauf quand ça devient ridicule.


----------



## BigRedDog

Hulalessar said:


> À l'école, il y a quarante ans, j'ai appris que le genre grammaticale n'est pas une question de sexe. Par exemple, il faut dire: "La sentinelle est partie; je ne sais pas où elle est allée" même quand c'est Jean qui est la sentinelle.



J'ai appris la même chose (un peu plus récemment ). Peut-être la distinction devrait-elle se faire sur le titre et non pas sur la fonction.


----------



## Ploupinet

Je crois surtout que les sentinelles ont depuis toujours pu être des hommes, alors qu'une femme premier ministre est un phénomène plutôt récent, nous n'y sommes pas encore tout à fait habitués ! C'est long de changer les habitudes linguistiques...


----------



## Nanon

En France, on aurait pu pourtant... il y en a eu une... il est vrai qu'elle est restée moins d'un an en fonctions !
Il semble bien qu'on disait à l'époque : "Le premier ministre Edith Cresson" ou... et qu'une fois qu'on avait donné sa fonction, on continuait ensuite : "Madame Cresson".
Dans des occasions solennelles, on pouvait dire "Madame le Premier ministre".
Mais "la Première ministre" est utilisé soit dans un souci de féminisation - voire par des féministes - soit avec ironie.

Mais parfois, le genre hésite. J'ai déniché ceci :


> LA TRIBUNE: Lutte renforcée contre le chômage de longue durée
> "... Intervenant hier sur Antenne 2, le Premier ministre Edith Cresson a annoncé les nouvelles actions qu’elle comptait mettre en oeuvre dans les prochaines semaines pour venir en aide aux plus défavorisés des chômeurs.
> Source





> Libération :
> Ce conseil, dont la création avait été annoncée la semaine dernière, comprend plus de 120 responsables socialistes (...) On y retrouve ainsi l'ancienne Premier ministre Edith Cresson (...)
> Source


Et même quand les premiers ministres durent plus longtemps qu'en France, ce n'est pas évident...


> Il est aussi l'une des seules personnes ayant conduit sa mère, l'ancien Premier ministre Margaret Thatcher, à manifester son émotion en public.
> Source


----------



## Hulalessar

Il paraît que le sexe peut être plus fort que le genre.


----------



## mbrower

Il me semble qu’il n y a pas vraiment de désaccord entre l’exemple de la sentinelle (où le prénom s’accorde avec le genre de l’office) et celui du premier ministre (le prénom s’accorde avec le sexe de l’occupant de l'office).

Dans le premier cas, on parle d’une personne qui est _généralement _ou _typiquement _anonyme, n'est-ce pas? « Où est la sentinelle ? Elle devrait être là. » Mais si on connaît la sentinelle personnellement, il me semble qu’on ne peut pas s’empêcher d’employer le pronom qui s’accorde avec son sexe. « Jean est la sentinelle ce soir. Mais où est-il ? » Faire autrement serait bizarre, non ?

Le premier ministre par contre est un office d’exception, dont on ne peut guère ignorer ni le nom de l'occupant ni son sexe...


----------



## Maître Capello

Entièrement d'accord avec mbrower.


----------



## chica_tica

Est-ce que "*premier ministre*" reste dans la forme masculine quand le ministre est une femme?

Par exemple est-ce qu'on dirait "*la première ministre* ancienne de Pakistan Benazir Bhutto" ou "*le premier ministre* ancien Pakistan Benazir Bhutto"

Merci


----------



## piccoloconiglio

Je crois bien qu'il reste toujours au masculin: "l'ancien Premier ministre du Pakistan."

Mais j'attendrais la réponse de quelqu'un d'autre pour en être certain...


----------



## MiNz

Bonjour, normalement on laisse ce genre d'expression au masculin. Par contre on rencontre couramment _Madame *la Ministre.*_ Par contre je me vois mal employer "la Première Ministre" même si la tendance actuelle veut qu'on mette le plus de noms possibles au féminin. Ainsi on trouvera _la professeure _par exemple (cf. le Monde Le lycéen qui avait poignardé sa professeure risque la perpétuité)


----------



## Ploupinet

Il me semble qu'on dirait plutôt "Madame le Premier Ministre", mais c'est sûrement sujet à évolution/critique !


----------



## chica_tica

merci pour votre aide! c'est bizarre car j'ai noté que sur quelques journaux en ligne ils disent 'la ancienne première ministre Benazir Bhutto" mais la plupart dit "l'ancien premier ministre Benazir Bhutto. Je crois que ce dernier est le plus correct.


----------



## danielc

RFI  en France , et les médias francophones au Canada utilisent _première ministre _pour désigner Theresa May. Je viens juste d'écouter le bulletin de RFI il y a une heure. Ce fil date de dix ans, il faut le mettre à jour!


----------



## Mathis.Jem

Avec les récentes évolutions sociales connues en Occident concernant la libération de la femme, certains dénoncent voire disent qu'il faut absolument féminiser les mots comme Président ou Premier ministre. C'est ainsi qu'une présidente de l'assemblée nationale s'est emportée car un député avait dit "Madame le président" et apparemment d'après Schiappa (secrétaire d'Etat à l'égalité des sexes), on devrait dire "Madame LA ministre" et non plus Madame le ministre. 

Donc au vu de cela, cette règle est-elle encore valable... Cela pose certaines questions puisque d'un autre côté les membres de l'académie française dénoncent cette féminisation tous azimuts de la langue française.


----------



## Michelvar

D'accord avec Mathis.Jem, il y a actuellement en France une forte poussée de certains lobbys pour faire évoluer notre langue vers une langue inclusive. Vous trouverez de nombreux articles en ligne sur ce sujet.
On peut donc trouver toutes sortes d'évolutions originales tant dans la presse qu'en radio, suivant que la personne qui écrit souhaite promouvoir cette évolution ou non.

Le français est une langue vivante. Mais personnellement je suis attaché aux règles, j'en reste à Madame le Premier Ministre.



Hulalessar said:


> Si on décide qu'il faut suivre la personne on doit dire:
> "Le premier ministre est hereux; je ne sais pas pourquoi elle est heureuse"


On peut aussi simplement éviter de construire des phrases qui posent problème. La langue sert à communiquer, à se faire comprendre, il nous appartient de construire nos phrases afin de les rendre simples, élégantes et faciles à comprendre.


----------



## Nanon

Pfffiouuu... Dix ans se sont écoulés depuis mon post précédent dans ce fil, et Theresa May est encore _le_ Premier ministre du Royaume-Uni.
Si un jour, une présidente nomme une femme au poste de Premier ministre en France, c'est là que les choses vont se compliquer .


----------



## TO_FR

Après, on trouve un bon nombre de proviseur(e?)s, maires, ministres etc... qui préfèrent garder le nom masculin. Allez savoir si c'est une majorité, je pense personnellement que la majorité n'y pense pas tant que ça. Mais il y en a  qui vont insister pour qu'on dise "madame le maire".


----------



## danielc

Pour ne pas oublier  Wikipédia, des médias français comme Le Monde, France 24, Le Figaro, et Le Point, ou ailleurs en Europe francophone comme Le Matin (Suisse), Le Soir, Le Vif (Belgique), qui utilisent tous _première ministre_. Nous pouvons parler d'une norme ces jours-ci.


----------



## jekoh

Michelvar said:


> Le français est une langue vivante. Mais personnellement je suis attaché aux règles, j'en reste à Madame le Premier Ministre.


En 2022, la règle est manifestement devenue de parler de Mme Borne comme de « la première ministre ».


----------



## Terio

Pour moi, _Madame le premier-ministre_ est aussi absurde que _Élisabeth II, roi d'Angleterre_ ou _Madame Martin, boulanger du village_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il ne faut pas confondre sexe et genre. Ce n'est pas plus absurde que de dire _Monsieur la sentinelle_ ou _Sa majesté le roi_, qui sont parfaitement corrects et admissibles. C'est seulement une question d'usage et cet usage est en train d'évoluer pour la plupart des titres, fonctions et professions.

N'en déplaise à certains féministes, on peut certainement admettre les deux genres selon que l'on considère que _ministre_ est uniquement masculin ou que c'est devenu un nom épicène :

_Madame le premier ministre
Madame la première ministre_


----------



## danielc

Mais il n'est pas question de "certains féministes", mais la norme des médias de la francophonie occidentale, y compris chez vous, MC.


----------



## Maître Capello

Depuis quand les médias seraient-ils les garants de la langue française ?

Bref, tout ça pour dire que les deux solutions sont pour moi possibles et qu'il serait malvenu d'en condamner une.


----------



## Bezoard

Les deux possibilités ont leur justification mais l'usage semble néanmoins en train d'évoluer rapidement pour se fixer sur une seule de ces possibilités.


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> Il ne faut pas confondre sexe et genre.


... et fonction.
On ne parle pas ici de "premier ministre", mais de "Premier Ministre".
Reste à savoir si le Protocole envisage la féminisation du titre. Si ce n'est pas le cas, il serait plus que temps...


----------



## danielc

Et il n'est pas seulement question des médias, mais de l'usage quotidien des gens ordinaires. Le Canada et la France ont tous les deux au début des années 90 eu une femme comme premièr (e) ministre pour la première fois. Il me semblait très naturel que Mme Campbell chez nous utilise _première_ _ministre._


----------



## snarkhunter

Il semble naturel à tout le monde (... n'est-ce pas ?!) de parler de "Présidente" : je ne vois donc pas pourquoi il en irait autrement d'une Première Ministre...

_"... à part peut-être Madame Thatcher"_


----------



## Nanon

snarkhunter said:


> ... et fonction.
> On ne parle pas ici de "premier ministre", mais de "Premier Ministre".


De Premier ministre, ou de Première ministre, si on s'attache aux questions de typographie.


snarkhunter said:


> Reste à savoir si le Protocole envisage la féminisation du titre. Si ce n'est pas le cas, il serait plus que temps...


Réponse (affirmative) ici :


> La liste des membres du Gouvernement
> Sur la proposition de la Première ministre, chargée de la Planification écologique et énergétique, le Président de la République a nommé :


(je vous fais grâce de la liste...)
Source : La composition du Gouvernement d’Élisabeth Borne sur le site gouvernement.fr


----------

